# Anfänger Bike ...



## xkoy (5. April 2006)

Hallo erstmal,

also ich und mein Freund wolln im Sommer BMX erlernen 
Weil im Sommer kein Schnee liegt brauchn wir was fürn Sommer.

Budget 350 euronen.

Hatte das Felt Mystic im Auge, da lass ich über die Suche ziemlich viel Negatives über das Mystic ... 

Könnt jemand ein paar ordentliche bikes nennen ? Weiss langsam nitmehr weiter, überall liest man pro und contras ...

Wäre nett.
Danke
dani


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. April 2006)

Wethepeople Addict
Eastern Bikes Element
Stolen the Heist
Twenty Velvet

Für 350 gibt es nahezu nichts der Schritt zum fahrbaren Rad drüfte bei 400 liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (5. April 2006)

naja und das wtp bold und darkness......für einen "anfänger" reicht das doch aus

aber aufkeinen fall ein felt kaufen !!
guckmal hier www.bmx-mailorder.de


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. April 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> naja und das wtp bold und darkness......für einen "anfänger" reicht das doch aus
> 
> aber aufkeinen fall ein felt kaufen !!
> guckmal hier www.bmx-mailorder.de



Problem bei den günstigen Rädern sind meist Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder

Bei dem bold haben wir nur ein Unterrohr aus cr-mo die anderen Rohre sind hiten. bei dem darkness sind nur Unterohr, Oberrohr, und Kettenstrebe aus cr-mo Die Gabel ist glücklicherweise bei allen aus cr-mo. Erst ab dem  

Die Laufräder sind auch ein Thema die billigen Alex Felgen am Bold und Darkness haben keine Hohlkammer was der Stabilität nciht grade zu Gute kommt. Außerdem sind die Lager beim Bold Konuslager


----------



## Hertener (5. April 2006)

Fahre selbst seit 2 Jahren einen Rahmen mit Chromoly-Maintubes, billigen Alex Y22 Felgen mit 48 Loch und Konuslagern. Ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit dem Rad! IMHO ist das auf jedenfall anfängertauglich.


----------



## assbad (5. April 2006)

hätte noch ein bmx anzubieten
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=11025&sort=1&cat=5&page=2


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. April 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre selbst seit 2 Jahren einen Rahmen mit Chromoly-Maintubes, billigen Alex Y22 Felgen mit 48 Loch und Konuslagern. Ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit dem Rad! IMHO ist das auf jedenfall anfängertauglich.



Wow das Rad was du hast würde ja echt keiner empfehlen. Wir haben im Grunde das gleiche von Diamondback nur mit Coladosenrotor bei uns und ich würde es keinem empfehlen.

Aber cool dass du damit fährst so lange es hält


----------



## Frankfurter (5. April 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> naja und das wtp bold und darkness......für einen "anfänger" reicht das doch aus
> 
> aber aufkeinen fall ein felt kaufen !!
> guckmal hier www.bmx-mailorder.de



Kann die Aussage nicht nachvollziehen.   Hatte am Anfang nen Felt und es war ******* aber ob ein Bold mitlerweile so viel besser ist? Das Bold ist zwar leichter aber auch HiTen --> Wird auf keinen Stabiler sein. HiTen ist und bleibt Müll. Und mit dem bißchen höheren Trettlager beim WTP ist geschmackssache. ICh würd auch zu dem WTP raten aber nur weil du da ne kleine heimische Firma unterstützt. Aber auf keinen Fall Felt hat sich mitlerweile in meinen Augen in der Preisklasse erledigt.

@xkoy: Bin selber noch nicht so lange beim BMX dabei aber ich würde dir umbedingt zu nem komplett CroMo Rad raten. Ich hab mir wie oben gesagt zuerst eins aus HiTen geholt was dadurch auch noch unnötig schwer wird und habs nach 4 Moanten schon verkauft. 
Wo kommst du den her? Vieleicht kann dir einer einen guten Shop in deiner Gegend sagen. Aber halt dch fern von Läden die BMX nur nebenbei verkaufen und sonst Leuten überteuerte MTBs für die Stadt verkaufen. Die sind meistens der meinung das Felt das non plus ultra in Sachen BMX wäre weil ihnen Sportimport das so lange erzählt bis sies glauben 

Meine Meinung aber lasse mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen

Edit: Nochmal zu oben wo einer keine Probleme mit HiTen hat. NAch den ersten verpatzten Landungen stand mein Hinterbau wenn ich die HinterradMuttern gelöst habe ca. 4cm weiter auseinander als vorher. Und das hat nix mit Felt sondern was mit de MAterialeigenschaften von HiTen zu tun.


----------



## xkoy (5. April 2006)

Hey, danke erstmal.

Also ich komme aus kitzbühel / Austria...

Ich schaue jetzt mittlerweile Stundenlang mit meim kumpel durch inet, ham uns haro, wtp, 2hip, stolen und eastern angeschaut, alles ehr geil, wiegesagt gehts wirklich mit fill crmo ab ca 360 los.

Das Stolen Heist würd mich auch interessieren.

Haben hier sogar nen laden der hat das Specialliced Fuse 3 2006, 350 ... taugt das was ? Finde keine tests etc...

Möcht gern Pipe fahren, und bissl rumstyln  Also so quarters unso.

Danke euch.

dani


----------



## Hertener (5. April 2006)

@ SID: DB mit Coladose?   Glaube ich nicht!   Hast Du mal 'n Pic?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. April 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> @ SID: DB mit Coladose?   Glaube ich nicht!   Hast Du mal 'n Pic?



habs als Angang verwendet

Du musst unterscheiden zwischen Diamondback und Diamondback Germany. Letztere wurden von Hardje vertrieben und von KHE designt. die 06er haben wieder nen normalen Rotor was sie auch nicht besser macht 

Der Rahmen ist übrigens voll CrMo wenn das Rad jemand haben will 250 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> habs als Angang verwendet
> 
> Du musst unterscheiden zwischen Diamondback und Diamondback Germany. Letztere wurden von Hardje vertrieben und von KHE designt. die 06er haben wieder nen normalen Rotor was sie auch nicht besser macht
> 
> Der Rahmen ist übrigens voll CrMo wenn das Rad jemand haben will 250 Euro



Mist genau das Falsche Bild genommen


----------



## gl3n (5. April 2006)

Frankfurter schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die Aussage nicht nachvollziehen.   Hatte am Anfang nen Felt und es war ******* aber ob ein Bold mitlerweile so viel besser ist? Das Bold ist zwar leichter aber auch HiTen --> Wird auf keinen Stabiler sein. HiTen ist und bleibt Müll. Und mit dem bißchen höheren Trettlager beim WTP ist geschmackssache. ICh würd auch zu dem WTP raten aber nur weil du da ne kleine heimische Firma unterstützt. Aber auf keinen Fall Felt hat sich mitlerweile in meinen Augen in der Preisklasse erledigt.
> 
> @xkoy: Bin selber noch nicht so lange beim BMX dabei aber ich würde dir umbedingt zu nem komplett CroMo Rad raten. Ich hab mir wie oben gesagt zuerst eins aus HiTen geholt was dadurch auch noch unnötig schwer wird und habs nach 4 Moanten schon verkauft.
> Wo kommst du den her? Vieleicht kann dir einer einen guten Shop in deiner Gegend sagen. Aber halt dch fern von Läden die BMX nur nebenbei verkaufen und sonst Leuten überteuerte MTBs für die Stadt verkaufen. Die sind meistens der meinung das Felt das non plus ultra in Sachen BMX wäre weil ihnen Sportimport das so lange erzählt bis sies glauben
> ...




Aufgrund deiner schlechten Erfahrungen mit HiTen wirst du wahrscheinlich schwer zu überzeugen sein, aber eine objektive Betrachtung findest du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210480&highlight=Stahlkunde


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. April 2006)

GL3N 4UF CR4CK schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund deiner schlechten Erfahrungen mit HiTen wirst du wahrscheinlich schwer zu überzeugen sein, aber eine objektive Betrachtung findest du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210480&highlight=Stahlkunde



Für mich sieht dass so aus als wäre CrMo Hiten was Zugfestigkeit und bruchdehnung angeht überlegen und genau darum gehts doch hier


----------



## Frankfurter (5. April 2006)

GL3N 4UF CR4CK schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund deiner schlechten Erfahrungen mit HiTen wirst du wahrscheinlich schwer zu überzeugen sein, aber eine objektive Betrachtung findest du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210480&highlight=Stahlkunde



Zitat aus dem Text: "Die Tatsache, dass sich ein Rahmen schneller "verzieht" liegt an der niedrigeren Streckgrenze, dafür kann er sich wesentlich länger dehnen, bis er schließlich reißt."

So jetzt könnt man sagen das der CroMo Rahmen reißt wo sich HiTen immernoch verbiegt. Aber das ist ja dann die Zugfestigeit und diese fängt bei CroMo auch erst da an wos bei HiTen aufhört. Kann mir schon vorstellen das bei Stahlbeton o.ä. HiTen "reicht" oder besser geeignet ist. Aber beim Fahrrad
ists wohl in allen belangen, bis auf den Preis besser. Aber bei Cromo gibts dann ja auch nochmal unterschiede wie oft der Stahl gehärtet wurde usw. 
Wenn ich Schwachsinn erzähle verbessert mich


----------



## Hertener (5. April 2006)

> ...liegt an der niedrigeren Streckgrenze,...


Es sollte wohl heißen: "...an der ausgeprägteren Streckgrenze...". 
Wird die Streckgrenze überschritten, tritt eine plastische Verformung ein, der Rahmen "verzieht sich".
Bei Stählen ohne ausgeprägter Streckgrenze ist die Verformung elastisch; der Rahmen geht nach der Beanspruchung wieder in die ursprüngliche Form zurück.

@ SID: thx, das sieht ja tatsächlich fast so aus wie meins.  Sehe das heute aber zum ersten Mal, denn auf der Seite von DB-Germany werden ausschließlich die amerikanischen Modelle angeboten, AFAIK.


----------



## Kristian111 (6. April 2006)

399 kostet das wtp addict beo janosch bmx oder das wtp bold für 325 oder was das ksotet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkoy (7. April 2006)

Also 400 würdn au noch passn... was haltet Ihr den von den Hoffman Bikes ? Und was is mit dem Fuse 3 von Specialiced .  ??

Danke
dani


----------



## xkoy (28. April 2006)

Warum schreibtn mir keiner mehr ? Was falsches gesagt ? s.o. 

Wer kann den ein FILL CrMo mir unterbreiten ?

KumpÃ¼el hat nen F2 HARO Bike bei ebay gekauft, neu 190â¬ ...
gestern bei Ihm angekomm..

Was haltet Ihr zb. von dem hier:
---http://warenkorb.parsimony.net/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?shop=8772&katalog=10423401,00&cart_id=3915314.30856

----http://www.harobikes.de/bmx_fs_bikes_2006.htm <---------- oder hier eins von den HARO empfehlen...

HELP !!!!!!!!!!!


danke
dani


----------



## jimbim (29. April 2006)

vergiss haro, hoffman etc. lieber das wtp addict oder das stolen heist , wobei ich dir zum heist raten würde: chrom felge, int. headset, euro bb alles aus chro-mo!
lso hohl dir das stolen the heist und dann spar für ne bessere bremse!


----------



## Bikewarrior (29. April 2006)

Hallo, 
kennt von euch einer einen Onlineshop bei dem ich ein fit flow oder flow street kaufen kann ? 

ich danke für eine antwort


----------



## xkoy (29. April 2006)

Hey Jim, kannste das mit den haro , hofmann auch begrÃ¼nden ? Ich meine irgendwie mÃ¼ssn die ja bissl ahnung han ? Oder nit 

Ich werd mir mal die stolen (heist) anschaun...

danke schonmal

Also hier mal die Daten:

frame: NEW: 100% 4130 chromoly,

heat treated& machined internal hiddenset & euro BB,

heat-treated, laser cut micro drop-outs,

gussets on top & down tubes [Top tube length: 20.75", 13.75" Chainstay length]
fork: 1 1/8" threadless chromoly fork steerer, 14mm drop outs
wheels: sealed rear hub w/ Odyssey 13t freewheel, , 14mm axles, 48h/48h, black Alex MUS16 rims
drive train: 36x13t -3-pc tubular chromoly crank,

BB w/ sealed cartridge bearings,

36t-414 CNC alloy chainwheel
bar/stem: 414 Industries 2 piece 7.25" chromoly Dirt Bars, drop nose 414 Industries stem
other: alloy platform pedals,

U-brake,

414 team padded seat,

micro-adjust seatpost,

Maxxis Holy Roller
tires 2.2/1.95,

2 steel pegs.
color: Brown
weight: 30.5lbs. / 13.83kg. 

empf.VK: 399â¬




 Preis: 369â¬ 

---------------
Ãhm was isn das fÃ¼r ne Bremse ? is da garkein Rotor dabei ?? Das brauch ich schon 
Liest sich alles gut, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe was das alles heisst 
Ausser jetzt crmo und die paar WÃ¶rter dadrin  Gibts da son BMX Lexikon oder so ??

Also das Heist gefÃ¤llt mir echt gut... werd dann das nehm wenn sich kein anderer mehr meldet, muss jetzt ma bald anfangen...

danke


----------



## Nathol (1. Mai 2006)

Einfaches Kabel, oder mit Rotor.
Leider erst ab Ende Mai lieferbar. Oder du nimmst das Element von Eastern Bikes. Das habe ich mir am Freitag bestellt.


----------



## Misanthrop (1. Mai 2006)

Bikewarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kennt von euch einer einen Onlineshop bei dem ich ein fit flow oder flow street kaufen kann ?
> 
> ich danke für eine antwort



moni anrufen die vertreiben fit
360gradshop.de


----------



## jimbim (1. Mai 2006)

xkoy schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jim, kannste das mit den haro , hofmann auch begründen ? Ich meine irgendwie müssn die ja bissl ahnung han ? Oder nit
> 
> Ich werd mir mal die stolen (heist) anschaun...
> 
> ...


Die haro sind sicher nicht schlecht aber zu alt^^ die hoffman bikes ka. lass einfach mit dem heist kannste nix falsch machen!
rotor brauchst du fürn anfang nicht, einmal drehen und dann bremsen geht auch später kannst dir einen nachrüsten!


----------



## Bikewarrior (1. Mai 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> moni anrufen die vertreiben fit
> 360gradshop.de




ich danke.


----------



## Radical (4. Mai 2006)

Mal ne andere Frage zu den Einsteigerbikes. Was ist das kleinste Kettenblatt, dass man am addicit fahren kann ohne das es Probleme mit der Bremse gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Mai 2006)

Also da die Tektro fast so niedrig bauen wie die Hombre und man mit 13t hinten sowieso keine besonders steil laufende Kette hätte dürfte man locker 27 Zähne fahren können. Mit 13t am Hinterrad ist das aber dämlich denn mit ner 1:2 Übersetzung und 20" kannste vielleicht den Mt. Everest erklimmen aber keinen Speed vor der Quarter machen


----------



## Radical (4. Mai 2006)

Naja, also neues Ritzel hinten hätte ich dann auch schon als vorraussetzung gesehen. Ab mit nem kleineren hinten könnte es dann knapp werden oder?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Mai 2006)

Radical schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, also neues Ritzel hinten hätte ich dann auch schon als vorraussetzung gesehen. Ab mit nem kleineren hinten könnte es dann knapp werden oder?



Kleineres Hinten hieße aber Kassettennabe denn weniger als 13 Zähne kann man mit nem Schraubritzel nicht hinbekommen. 

User raddon hat an seinem WTB 4seasons mit Evolver die alles andere als flach baut ne Übersetzung von 28-10 und das passt. Seele666 hatte an seinem Flybikes ne Übersetzung von 25-10 und anscheinend hat das auch gepasst. 

da 9 Ritzel sowieso sehr umstritten sind und man bei 10 besser 27 oder 28 Zähne fahren sollte und deine Tektro ohnehin sehr flach baut dürfte alles im grünen Bereich liegen.

leider gibt es kein WTB Stereo mehr und damit kein leichtes günstiges Kettenblatt in vernünftigen Größen. Sehr schade


----------



## Radical (4. Mai 2006)

Achso danke, aber um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen, noch hab ich kein BMX. Wollt mich nur mal schlau machen wie es dann mit der Ausbaufähigkeit ist falls man das weiter betreiben sollte. Bin mir ohnehin noch nicht sicher was für ein Rad es werden soll...


----------



## DirtJumper III (4. Mai 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Kleineres Hinten hieße aber Kassettennabe denn weniger als 13 Zähne kann man mit nem Schraubritzel nicht hinbekommen.
> 
> User raddon hat an seinem WTB 4seasons mit Evolver die alles andere als flach baut ne Übersetzung von 28-10 und das passt. Seele666 hatte an seinem Flybikes ne Übersetzung von 25-10 und anscheinend hat das auch gepasst.
> 
> ...



ohje          hihi


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Mai 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> ohje          hihi



Okay fassen wir zusammen

Demolution

WTP

was war das dritte 

Ich lern das in diesem Jahrhundert bestimmt nicht mehr


----------



## AerO (4. Mai 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Demolution



wenn das jetzt nicht mit absicht war, verbann ich dich offiziell von hier.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Mai 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das jetzt nicht mit absicht war, verbann ich dich offiziell von hier.



Das war Absicht  

Das dadrüber aber nicht


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. Mai 2006)

^Kauft einfach das bike aus meiner signatur ist ein eastern bikes element !!! super einsteiger bike !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

